# Cannot use the market place!.



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Why can't I use the market place :-/


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

You need a certain amount of posts to get in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Do I just randomly make up crap?.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

boost22 said:


> Do I just randomly make up crap?.


Hi Boost, you can if you wish, but I will just delete any non-constructive posts... Here's the answer to your post.

To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Hello

okay I won't post rubbish on here and try to join in but it'll be very hard as I'm new to this kind of thing.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

There are plenty of threads on all sorts of different topics, including non TT, and everyone are very welcoming. The intention is also that the forum wants people to join in and be active as it improves the forum for everyone and in turn a better forum with more active members will have a better classified section!


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Hello phil_rs

There are plenty of threads but no sale ones lol


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking for a new car?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Boost, Keep checking Market Place, you may be getting closer to access. 
Hoggy.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Hello Hoggy moderator...
Will keep checking...
Thank you...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Phil_RS said:


> Looking for a new car?


looking for goodies


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

boost22 said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a new car?
> ...


Oh, so if you already own a TT even easier to get stuck in!


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Phil_RS said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > Phil_RS said:
> ...


The madness has begun :-D


----------

